# How to Look like Tom Nook



## Preet (Jan 11, 2015)

*



Ever wanted to look like Tom Nook in Animal Crossing? Well I figured out how to make a Tom Nook Costume! I wanna give a shoutout to SwimmingBird941. He was the one who inspired me to create the costume. So anyways, I took in-game pictures of: Me, Tom Nook, and Timmy & Tommy Nook. I put them each side-side to show how simlier looking the costume is, but if you tan your skin you can really look like Tom Nook!






So, they all look pretty similer right? Granted this is Animal Crossing so there is no better way to look like him but yeah, here is the way to get each item.






Here's the QR Code to Nooks Apron: 



Spoiler: Nook's Apron QR











So thats how to look like Tom Nook. On a side note if anyone wants to buy the full set of clothes (Bear Cap, Superhero Mask, Black Tights, and Brown Slip-Ons) I'll sell em to ya, but you gotta VM me. For the QR code you could scan that yourself.​*


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 11, 2015)

If you get a tan, you'll look perfectly similar!


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmmm...I should make a new character and make it nook themed!


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah a tan would make you look even more like Nook.


----------



## Preet (Jan 11, 2015)

Eirrinn said:


> Hmmm...I should make a new character and make it nook themed!



That's what I did, I named him Nooky.



Biskit11 said:


> Yeah a tan would make you look even more like Nook.



I know right. Tho what level is right for nook? Also do u have a chart for tan levels? Or can I find one on google.



All-Star said:


> If you get a tan, you'll look perfectly similar!



I agree, but what level?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 11, 2015)

A level 2 or 3 tan would work.


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2015)

is there no sweater greener?


----------



## purple_cupcakes (Jan 11, 2015)

This made me laugh too much c: I don't even know why ahh


----------



## Preet (Jan 11, 2015)

matt said:


> is there no sweater greener?



There is a green sweater. It doesn't really look good tho since Tom Nook doesn't wear pants. Also u might need to tan your self to look good in it


----------



## unintentional (Jan 11, 2015)

That is adorable ;u;  I'd wear it if I didn't work so hard on my current QR c:


----------



## jupisan (Jan 11, 2015)

Thats a cute idea. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Preet (Jan 11, 2015)

jupisan said:


> Thats a cute idea. Thanks for the info.



Do you think they'll eveer make tanning easier? That's the only way to really look like nook, it really isnt worth standing 3 hours to tan..


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 11, 2015)

Heh heh, this is actually very cute! c: I didn't know how to wear the mask and this is the perfect way to wear it!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's really cute :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Aw! I love this! Good job


----------



## roseflower (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes it`s cute! And the mask is perfect for this


----------

